# Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

Dan ich ein einschteiger bin hätte ich mal die frage ob es sinnvol wäre 1 oder 2 elektrische bissanzeiger zu kaufen
ich angle eigentlich auf alles was so keucht und fleucht
mal aal zander hecht und auch wohl mal auf karpfen
hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit billigen bissanzeigern und wenn ja will er sein wissen mit mir teilen?^^ hoffe wohl
oder gibt es etwas anderes was für mich als anfängr sinnvoller wär? ;+ :c #6


----------



## welsstipper (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

hi also ich habe auch die günstigen bissanzeigern. und für gelegenheits angler reichen diese auch vollkommen aus. 

ich habe sogar noch welche liegen die ich kostengünstig verkaufen möchte also wen interesse besteht ??? einfach melden. 

ich habe die selben also insgesamt habe ich 6 stück und davon habe ich eben 3 stück zuverkaufen. hatte mir mal bei ebay ein set ersteigert und brauchte aber nur das rodpod davon. naja wie dem auch sei ich fische mit den dinger schon ne halbe ewigkeit und sind immer noch super. selbst bei dauer regen hatte ich bis dato noch keine probleme. desweiteren sind sie im unterhalt sehr günstig ich habe seid 2 jahren immernoch die gleichen baterien drin ;-) sind die kleinen aa baterien nicht wie bei vielen anderen teure 9 volt blöcke etc. wie gesagt wen interesse besteht meld dich wir werden uns bestimmt einig 

ich habe diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-Elekt-BISSANZ...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item23085ce8c5


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

danke schön für die infos
hat sonst noch wer tipps?


----------



## NickAdams (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Elektronische Bissanzeiger lohnen sich nur, wenn man beim Angeln gelegentlich die Augen zu machen und ein wenig schlafen möchte. Ansonsten tun es alle anderen Möglichkeiten der Bissanzeige auch, angefangen vom Aalglöckchen bis hin zur einfachen Pose.

So long,

Nick


----------



## barschkönig (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Elektronische Bissanzeiger sind gut. Bekommste schon für 8 euro.
Dann kannst du auch mal wo anders hingucken und nicht nur auf die Pose starren.|supergri


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

bin einer der angeln nicht als sport sondern als erholung sieht und daher hab ich schon öfter versucht die augen zuzumachen aber bein ständigen aufpassen wird da nicht viel von^^


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

hatt noch jemand anderes infos?


----------



## Amero (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

#h
suche mal bei ebay nach bissanzeiger mit teleskopstange
die teile sind super nutze diese schon 1 jahr bei jedem wetter,sind robust und wasserdicht was will man mehr#6​


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Bilige Bißanzeiger sind gar nicht so schlecht und oft sogar sensibler als teurere|bigeyes und von daher nicht nur für die Selbsthakmethode geeignet.

Starren über viele Stunden auf Pose oder Rutenspitze und das womöglich noch bei zwei Ruten ist auf Dauer etwas anstrengend für die Augen|uhoh:...vor allem bei Beißflauten, bzw. beim Angeln auf große Fische, bei Nacht und Nebel, etc.


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

ja danke für die tipps
was für modelle habt ihr so ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

ich habe das wiwa fishing bissanzeigerset mit sounderbox fürn nen fufi


----------



## tim94 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Ich habe die DAM Pulse Bissanzeiger, und was soll ich sagen?Die tun ihren Dienst und Regen überstehen die auch,allerdings habe ich kb das die irgendwie durch Wasser schaden nehmen deswegen stülp ich Gefrierbeutel über die Bissanzeiger wen die Ruten auf den Bissanzeigern liegen.


----------



## steppes (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Schau mal bei euch im "Real" in der Sportabteilung, die haben dort (zumindest bei uns) Bissanzeiger mit Erdstab für 5.- 
Nutze diese jetzt seit knapp 1 Jahr und die funzen super, haben sogar sensibilitäts Einstellung.


----------



## carp12 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Hallo AlexZander01! Mein Tipp an dich wäre du kaufst dir nen Carp Sounder. Das Teil ist unkaputtbar egal bei Dauerregen oder wenn er mal ins Wasser fällt. Die Super EX bekommst du in der Angelzentrale Herrieden (auch per Versand über Internet) für ca.40Euro pro Stück! Da hast du viele Jahre Freude daran. Ich fische selbst schon viele Jahre diese Teile!!#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Ey Leute, leicht off-topic aber ich bekomme echt fast die Krätze :vwenn ich die meisten eurer Beiträge lese - gebt euch doch bitte mal ein bissl Mühe mit der dt. Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja kaum zu lesen (nur klein geschrieben - kein Komma, kein Punkt) das muss nicht sein. Waren doch alle in der Schule (Schulpflicht?) oder??? Naja, bei manchen hats vllt nur zur Baumschule gereicht....also bitte ja? 

Zum Topic: Auch die billigen BA taugen was, nur immer schön die Batterien rausnehmen, falls eine längere Pause bevor steht...


----------



## AlexZander01 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

danke leute. schaue heute mal im anglergeschäft was die so haben und sonst bestell ich mir was bei eabay oder amazon


----------



## stroffel (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ey Leute, leicht off-topic aber ich bekomme echt fast die Krätze :vwenn ich die meisten eurer Beiträge lese - gebt euch doch bitte mal ein bissl Mühe mit der dt. Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja kaum zu lesen (nur klein geschrieben - kein Komma, kein Punkt) das muss nicht sein. Waren doch alle in der Schule (Schulpflicht?) oder??? Naja, bei manchen hats vllt nur zur Baumschule gereicht....also bitte ja?



Na ja, wenn man den Anspruch gehobener schriftlicher Kommunikation hat sollte man sich aber auch in vollständigen, grammatikalisch einigermaßen vollstänidigen Sätzen äußern...

Back to topic: gerade bei billigen bissanzeigern würde ich drauf achten dass eine  normale 9-Volt Blockbatterie rein passt und man keine spezielle/teurere  Batterie benötigt. Ich hab welche von Spro und bin damit echt zufrieden.  Die haben jeweils ca. 8 € gekostet und auch schon den ein oder anderen  heftigen schauer überstanden.


----------



## AlexZander01 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

ja ich werde nicht 30 oder 40 € ausgeben
denke es werden auch billige werden. weiß aber noch nicht welche.ich guck ma in meinem angelfachladen was die da haben.
hab noch 50€ gutschein.
hätte jemand abgesehen von bissanzeigern noch andere anregungen was ich mir kaufen sollte?
will mir auf jeden fall noch einen schönen anglerstuhl oder carpstuhl kaufen.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit stühlen von 30-70€wenn er gut ist kann er aber auch ruhig ein bisschen teurer sein, denn qualität hat ja bekanntlich seinen preis


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Dam pro tronic ist ein guter billiger bissanzeiger, jedoch nicht wasseerdicht musste ich leider feststelln, also 10 euro pro stück ist fast geschenkt


----------



## Stichling78 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> Dam pro tronic ist ein guter billiger bissanzeiger, jedoch nicht wasseerdicht musste ich leider feststelln, also 10 euro pro stück ist fast geschenkt



Benutze Ich seit 3 Jahren und hat bis jetzt jeden Regen überstanden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Damyl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Günstige Bissanzeiger reichen für gelegentlichen Einsatz voll und ganz aus. 
Die normalen Bissanzeiger halte ich für Posenfischen aber nicht so sinnvoll, da würde ich eher zu so einem Modell greifen :
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Bissanzeiger...38?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53e1de80d2

Dem ist es egal ob die Schnur gespannt oder schlaff ist


----------



## S.Lorenzen (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Ich hab mir vor 5Jahren 2Bissanzeiger von Balzer für a`20€ gekauft! Und für das zwischen durch angeln sind die einfach prima wenn du mal nicht die ganze Zeit auf deine Grundruten achten willst! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## AlexZander01 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

@Damyl hast du erfahrungen mit den dingern? sind ja billig und klingt ja alles sehr sinnvoll
ist der rutenclip wasserdicht und piept er auch laut?
dann wäre das ja eine super alternative


----------



## Damyl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Schreib mal mlkzander an.......der hat die Dinger 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85574&page=2&highlight=rutenclip+bissanzeiger

Ich selbst kenn die Dinger nur vom hörensagen....
Wenn ich aber zum Posenangeln einen Bissanzeiger bräuchte, würde ich den auf jeden Fall einem normalen vorziehen.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

im lidl kommen bald wieder die teile für 9,99 € inclusive teleskopstab, wollen wir wetten?
die tun voll und ganz ihre dienste.

antonio


----------



## Der vom Dorf (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

meiner meinung nach sind bissanzeiger das a und o beim angeln man muß nicht ständig aufs wasser glotzen. also ich als karpfen angler habe die blue motion mit sounder box von dam und bin sehr zufrieden sind wasser dich wetter bestendig und sie können auch mal unter wasser sein stört überhaupt nicht.#h


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Hab selber mit den DAM Protronic bzw. Bluemotion keinerlei Probleme (auch bei oder nach Regen).

Allerdings musst du selber entscheiden ob du sie wirklich benötigst.
Je nachdem ob du mit einer oder zwei Ruten fischen darfst, alleine oder mit Freunden ans Wasser gehst.
Ich sehe immer wieder bei uns im Verein, das unsere Jugend sobald mehrere am Teich/See sind, die Aufmerksamkeit stark nachlässt.
Da könnte ein EB ganz hilfreich sein.
Ansonsten sollte doch jeder, ausgenommen Nachtangeln, in der Lage sein seine Ruten im Auge zu behalten.

Falls du dich für die EB entscheidest, solltest du beim Angeln
nach jeder Rutenablage darauf achten das die Schnur richtig über das Röllchen im EB läuft, ansonsten könnte es vorkommen das der ein oder ander Biss nicht angezeigt wird.



Gruß Pat


----------



## AlexZander01 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

jaja ich fische meistens mit drei ruten.ein oder zwei auf pose und den rest auf grund. damit fische ich aber meistens nur im kanal und dann stehen die ruten schon ma 30-40meter weg und dann einen biss zb.von einem aal zu bemerken ist relativ schwer. hab jetzt in einem baumarkt mit angelabteilung eien kofer mit 3 bissNzeihern fuer 30€ gesehen. die hole ich mir glaub ich.sind zwar nich 100 pro wasserdicht aber das sollte fuer den anfang reichen gruss alexander


----------



## daci7 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*



Der vom Dorf schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind bissanzeiger das a und o beim angeln man muß nicht ständig aufs wasser glotzen.


:q
Was ein Quatsch!

Bissanzeiger machen so manches Angeln zu einem Campingausflug und schaden oft mehr als sie helfen. Gerade Neueinsteigern würde ich raten erstmal ohne zu angeln um ein Gefühl für Biss und Anschlag zu bekommen. 

Ich hab selbst zwar auch 2 von den LIDL-Dingern (und die sind auch unkputtbar), aber die kommen nur zum Einsatz, wenn ich eine Rute etwas weiter weg legen muss, oder meine volle Konzentration für eine meiner beiden Angeln brauche... Beispiel Feedern. 
Da fische ich meist eine Rute aktiv und eine wird mit Bissanzeiger abgelegt. 

Für mich besteht beim Angeln eben die Entspannung auch daraus die Pose zu beobachten und dann auch zu sehen wie die abtaucht... wenn ich zwei Ruten mit elektrischem Bissanzeiger drin hätte, wüsste ich garnicht was ich machen sollte. Ich glaub das fänd ich echt langweilig


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Moinsen,

achje was ratet ihr ihn denn alle.
Ich angel seit meinem 11 Lebensjahr.
Du brauchst so einen Kram nicht.
Gerade als Einsteiger absoluter Müll.
Wenn du später etwas Erfahrung hast und z.B. auf Karpfen in der Nacht angelst sind sone elektrischen Bissanzeiger was feines.

Ich rate dir kaufe die andere Sachen die wichtiger sind.

Mfg Rikked


----------



## AlexZander01 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

jaja also richtiger einsteiger bin ich nicht.also ich angel auch schon seit ca.4 jahren aber erst im letzten jahr aktiv.
also hab meinen 8 pfund karpfen ,meine 2,5 pfund brasse und schon schöne aale geangelt...

@ daci7.da haste vollkommen recht...ich hab auch meisstens oder fast immer eine rute mit pose weil ich es geil finde nur still dazusitzen und die pose zu beobachten.


----------



## AlexZander01 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

was sind denn das für sachen die wichtiger sind ?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Für mich besteht beim Angeln eben die Entspannung auch daraus die Pose zu beobachten und dann auch zu sehen wie die abtaucht... wenn ich zwei Ruten mit elektrischem Bissanzeiger drin hätte, wüsste ich garnicht was ich machen sollte. Ich glaub das fänd ich echt langweilig



Genau!
Das ist doch gerade das Geilste zu sehen wie sich die Pose bewegt oder wie die Rutenspitze zittert.

@ Alex 
Sachen wie Haken, Wirbel, Blei... Alles Mögliche an Kleinsachen eben.


----------



## AlexZander01 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

ja ok hab noch n 50€ gutscheim von dem ich mir all son kram kaufe.
die haben aber keine guten bissanzeiger^^
ich kauf mir dann all son kleinzeug


----------



## Midnightbash (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*

Ich habe auch Billige Bissanzeiger und muss sagen die halten eine Menge aus und haben mir bisher jeden Biss gemeldet und sind vollkommen Wasserdicht durfte schon des öfteren mal  3 stunden im Dauerregen Fischen. Hat denen nichts ausgemacht. Ich finde aber es kommt auch darauf auf welchen Fisch man angelt ich meine man braucht sie ja nicht Zwangsweise aber zum Karpfenangeln denke ist es doch vor allem Nachts schon besser auch wenn man sich wie schon oft gesagt worden ist einfach mal hinlegen will.
MFG Christian


----------



## dodo12 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger-Kaufen oder es sein lassen*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ey Leute, leicht off-topic aber ich bekomme echt fast die Krätze :vwenn ich die meisten eurer Beiträge lese - gebt euch doch bitte mal ein bissl Mühe mit der dt. Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja kaum zu lesen (nur klein geschrieben - kein Komma, kein Punkt) das muss nicht sein. Waren doch alle in der Schule (Schulpflicht?) oder??? Naja, bei manchen hats vllt nur zur Baumschule gereicht....also bitte ja?
> 
> Zum Topic: Auch die billigen BA taugen was, nur immer schön die Batterien rausnehmen, falls eine längere Pause bevor steht...



Dein Benutzername passt zu dir. Wie es scheint, hast du die deutsche Rechtschreibung auch nicht ganz verinnerlicht, was Stellung von Punkten und so weiter angeht. Lieber erstmal bei sich selbst gucken, bevor man andere kritisiert! #h#h


----------

